# Labrador Topper finished



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all, finally got this topper finished and painted, just got to fit it to the shank which is european sweet chestnut - hopefully tomorrow, will post pic of completed stick when done.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one love the open mouth good detail with the tong and teeth

nice paint job did you use the airbrush should sit well on a chestnut shank will give a good contrast


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Cobalt

yes the airbrush was used, the only masking I did was masking fluid on the eyes with a plasticine plug for the mouth/teeth area.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good use of plastercine never thougth of it

the more work i see of peoples painting using the airbrush it makes me consider getting one myself.

A watch a american face book wild life site and the carving and painting are second to none all painted by airbrush and the u tube sites are good . but a good airbrush seems essential

its the sharing of ideas what makes this site


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 29, 2016)

That is one good looking dog there Gloops. Great work.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Gloops! Great paint and detail.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> good use of plastercine never thougth of it
> 
> the more work i see of peoples painting using the airbrush it makes me consider getting one myself.
> 
> ...


HI the Airbrush kit I started with is this one

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?WD=airbrush&PN=AIRBRUSH%2dCOMPRESSOR%2d%2dWITH%2dTANK%2d%2dAND%2d2%2dDOUBLE%2dACTION%2dAIRBRUSHES%2d769080%2ehtml#SID=4from RDG Tools

The two brushes supplied were adequate and worked well just not too keen on the undeerslung paint reservoirs for the size of ny toppers so I bought one with a gravity feed top reservoir, and this is the one I prefer, although if I was needing a larger amount of paint for another project I would use one of the original ones.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a nice one.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice job Gloops!

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Topper added to shank - ready for a walk.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nicely done ,well painted captured the look well


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That turned out really well!

Great looking stick.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow! Perfection achieved!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done! It is one to be proud of Gloops.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Outstanding Gloops! Is that one going to someone? I would think U would have a hard time letting that one go


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Outstanding Gloops! Is that one going to someone? I would think U would have a hard time letting that one go


definitely a keeper this one. (unless someone makes me an offer I can't refuse)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

no doubt you will get that offer. it will make room for others


----------

